# Happy Birthday Brutus!!! 1/8



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day, get some belly rubs, a good bully stick, and do some RLH's with your lil sis!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Brutus!!! arty:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Happy Birthday from me too!*

eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy birthday Brutus!!*

Which Brutus is this? Is it Cheryl's? I was on the phone with Diane (Windfall Havanese) and wished Brutus a happy birthday when I saw this and found out it wasn't her Brutus! LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, yes, it's Cheryl's Brutus!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRUTUS!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A very happy birthday, Brutus....


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday with a lot of belly rubs


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2:arty: :whoo: Happy Birthday Brutus!!:cheer2:arty::whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus thanks you from the bottom of his heart. He received a new ID tag and is presently chewing on a pig's ear. Roxie says she loves birthday parties because she has her own pig ear, too. 

I'll take him on a long birthday walk after work, even if it is raining. He loves walking in the rain.

Thanks for remembering Brutus' BIG day!-


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRUTUS


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Hav Day Brutus! 


Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brutus. Enjoy your birthday walk and your new pig's ear!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday big guy~!
Hope you have a wonderful day!!!:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Brutus!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Brutus! Enjoy your special day*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Brutus. You're a cutie pie.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brutus and have a nice long walk in the rain, til your mommy's soaking wet :laugh:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz says: Happy Birthday!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Brutus!!*

Hope you have a wonderful day with lots of extra belly rubs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRUTUS!!!!*


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

arty:arty:arty:Happy Birthday Brutus!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:: BRUTUS:whoo: The 4 L's send you good Birthday wishes!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRUTUS!!!










Love, Maddie May


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hope you have a great birthday, Brutus!

Another round of pig ears!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Brutus have a wonderful Birthday!arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The pig ears are gone, Brutus has had 2 birthday walks and now he and his siter are rough housing. Brutus really appreciates all his well wishes.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie and Austin send sloppy birthday wishes!!!!! Me too! Playdate soon!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Playmate Brutus ~ hope you had a wonderful 1st BIRTHDAY!!! My mom just told me!*

*HUGS & KISSES ~ Love, Kohana :drum:*


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday, dear BRUTUS !!! Have a nice day !:cheer2:


----------

